# We chose a Spoo puppy food reviews please



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

We are going to be feeding Fromm large breed gold. I was wondering if anyone on here has used this and if you liked it or not. 
Thanks!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Javelin came to me on Fromm puppy gold which was fine, but I switched him to Blue Buffalo large breed puppy since my other dogs eat Blue. Since they free feed and Javelin has a tendency towards being a grazer too it will be easier if they all eat the same thing.

My only complaint about Fromm was that it was hard to find. Since I took my time switching Javelin I did want to buy some Fromm. The place I usually buy my food was willing to order it for me, but in the end I ordered it from Amazon.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

aasteapots said:


> We are going to be feeding Fromm large breed gold. I was wondering if anyone on here has used this and if you liked it or not.
> Thanks!


I recently raised a litter on this and had excellent results. Great stools and been growth. I have a 4 month old puppy eating it still and she's doing great.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

We had Jasper and Piper on Fromm and they loved it. We buy smaller bags of the Four-Star varieties to use as training treats, and they seem to enjoy it.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Huge fan of Fromm;they have never had a recall,either! We feed salmon ones. Easily found online at PetFoodDirect, PetFlow, and Chewy.com.

Do you think you need large Breed,though?

Martha et al


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

mashaphan said:


> Do you think you need large Breed,though


Our vet told us that any dog expected to be 50+ pounds as an adult should be fed large breed dog food. There might not be a true consensus on that, but since the real difference is in the amount of calcium, I don't think feeding them large breed would be a problem unless they were a toy or very small breed that might need the extra calcium.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

mashaphan said:


> Huge fan of Fromm;they have never had a recall,either! We feed salmon ones. Easily found online at PetFoodDirect, PetFlow, and Chewy.com.
> 
> Do you think you need large Breed,though?
> 
> Martha et al


Since standard poodles are prone to the same orthopedic issues of large breeds, yes, it's a good idea to feed a large breed puppy food.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

mashaphan said:


> Huge fan of Fromm;they have never had a recall,either! We feed salmon ones. Easily found online at PetFoodDirect, PetFlow, and Chewy.com.
> 
> Do you think you need large Breed,though?
> 
> Martha et al


Yes the breeder and the vet both agree that Spoos need a Lg Breed food because of the calcium.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you all for your input. I heard that Fromm never had a recall that was one of the reasons it was recommended to me. I am just praying she likes it  You all know how fussy these poodles can be!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Fromm is my breeders food of choice. Our local dog food store carries it so when ever we head to our friends for grooming we ask if she needs food... She is actually feeding puppy food to her bitch with a litter right now and the dog is raising all 13 puppies with NO supplemental feeding required for anyone so far.


----------

